# Old School Punch 45 - What's the most subs you've run?



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Recently picked up an O/S Punch 45 and hooked it up to a single Image Dynamics IDQ10 D4, DVC, sealed enclosure. Sounds pretty good. I've always owned the bigger Punch series, but I'm impressed by the this one. I know it was legendary back in the late 80's / early 90's.

It's running bridged to a single voice coil. I have 2 of the ID subs, so I could do a series / parallel configuration and keep the Punch 45 bridged.

I recall some guy on eBay that was selling one mentioned running 4 x 15 Punch subs.... Urban legend? I can picture a Punch 150 or Punch 75...

So I'm asking: "What's the most subs you have run with an old school Punch 45?" and have it sound decent.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

The number of subs is irrelevant; the final impedance of the connected subs is what matters.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Car_Audionut said:


> Recently picked up an O/S Punch 45 and hooked it up to a single Image Dynamics IDQ10 D4, DVC, sealed enclosure. Sounds pretty good. I've always owned the bigger Punch series, but I'm impressed by the this one. I know it was legendary back in the late 80's / early 90's.
> 
> It's running bridged to a single voice coil. I have 2 of the ID subs, so I could do a series / parallel configuration and keep the Punch 45 bridged.
> 
> ...


First, I have seen (4) 15's and I have seen (8) 12's. Both seemed to do a nice job. 

Second, you need to stop off at Ace Hardware, they have knobs for that amp.



sam3535 said:


> The number of subs is irrelevant; the final impedance of the connected subs is what matters.


and I guess third, you are kinda missing the point. Running a 45 on a wall back in the day was a cool deal.  That answer to this particular question was so "pocket protector with tape in the middle of the glasses" I actually cringed. 

Slamming (4) 15's on a Punch 45 back in the day was the equivalent of 4 mindblowers in the back deck of a late 70's trans am.  Cool as the other side of the pillow.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

audiogodz1 said:


> First, I have seen (4) 15's and I have seen (8) 12's. Both seemed to do a nice job.
> 
> Second, you need to stop off at Ace Hardware, they have knobs for that amp.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know as I had one. The pocket protector quote made me lol coming from the guy modding a subaru Mac for his Lexus. Remember, just because its old doesn't mean its old school. Oh no, wait. You already knew that didn't you?:laugh:


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I played slayer on it in revolt of it's awesomeness.


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

i had a 2nd gen punch 45hd running a pair of kicker comp 15"s back in the early 90's. i thought i was "ric flair" cool!!! Whooooo
i have a couple of the hd's in my collection now still.....its funny what nostalgia will make you do


----------



## Mighty Noid (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a lot of these amps back in 1987... Like 8!!

I love them!!

I had one running 8) 10" Punch woofers... AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!
Then I did one on the Pro Series 12" RF woofer in a 6th order box in a CRX and my god was is the best ever!!! So I up'd it to 2 of those heavy ass woofers with one 45 per sub in the same car... I won a lot of IASCA and even a few CAN contest back in the day!!! 

Great amp... just don't go to far below 4 ohms when you bridge it... you will pop those in-line fuses...


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

On a side note, this best mid bass I ever heard was two 10" woofers being driven by one Punch 45. Don't know what the woofers were, but the dynamics were breath taking.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Seen 8 12s back in the late 80s ran off of one.

But subs back then had 10-15 dB more sensitivity than subs do these days.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

This takes me back. We had a guy locally that had a punch 45 system. I think he had 3 punch 45's running a gang of stuff in a Suzuki Samuri. If memory serves me correctly he had 4 15's sealed in a huge box that took up the whole rear cargo/hatch area. the other 45's ran tweeters and mids up front and he like 6 of each. All I remember was the thing was stupid loud even for an open top car and the whole thing on paper was 150 watts. People thought that truck was a mega amp until they walked around and saw those 3 small amps bolted on the back of the box


----------

